
What is BleachBit? Little-known tool at center of Clinton email controversy - grej
http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/26/technology/hillary-clinton-bleachbit/
======
benmcnelly
What is this FUD? I saw something on here the other day from BleachBit itself
wanting to cash in on its 5 minutes of fabricated fame. I know Clinton was
running Windows Exchange Server, and they may have had outlook set up, and
maybe even used PST files, but BleachBit and CCleaner and the like don't let
you manage or purge outlook files, or do anything beyond a glorified browser
history cleaner. Anyone in IT who uses these tools probably also charges to
stop by and run a defrag your windows XP box.

Under their features page and in their news/blog area, Bleachbit revels in any
press they get, I guess wanting more people to use them to protect their
privacy or something? Not sure if they are enjoying the limelight, wanting
more donations, or NSA spyware, but this is a program that nobody needs or
asked for. I smell something funky.

